# Грыжа L5-S1 12 мм. Стоит ли подождать с операцией и лечиться консервативно?



## neformatnaya (23 Апр 2017)

Здравствуйте, помогите,пожалуйста, в октябре 16 года пришлось ходить в гипсе, прыгала на одной ноге, после этого появилась легкая боль в спине, со временем боль только усиливалась, потом она из поясницы перешла в левую ногу, 15 февраля этого года я проснулась и почувствовала , что тянет ногу, где седалищный нерв, тянуло не сильно, можно было работать и заниматься спортом, 25 марта я подняла тяжесть, три дня потом еще кое как ходила, 29 скрутило так, что ходить почти не могу, разогнуться не могу, колола *комбилипен*,дексалгин, диклофенак,дексаметазон, магнезия в-в,  ничего не помогает, больная нога онемела на стопе, мрт сделать не могу, так как не получается лежать на спине,  Мне сделали блокаду  в позвоночник с дипроспаном,толку ноль. Вчера ходила на иглоукалывание, врач мне сделал укол какой то рыбьей вытяжки в бедро,  стало чуть легче. Вопрос: может ли это быть синдром грушевидной мышцы и как ее можно диагностировать? Стоять прямо я не могу, начинаются сильные тянущие боли по задней поверхности бедра от ягодицы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Апр 2017)

На пятках и носках походите!
Врач смотрел? Молоточком стучал? Мышца или грыжа и на осмотре определить можно!
Есть МРТ под наркозом. Можно КТ, на боку сделать.


----------



## neformatnaya (23 Апр 2017)

Врачи смотрели и стучали, снижены рефлексы сказали, на пятках и носках ходить могу, в больной ноге небольшая слабость.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Апр 2017)

То есть грыжа скорее всего, осталось сделать пробы на грушевидку и подавить на пдс на уровне грыжи. Блокаду куда делали?


----------



## neformatnaya (23 Апр 2017)

Врач колола в позвоночник и ягодицу,было очень больно лежать на животе,поэтому я мало что поняла,но толку от нее не было вообще. ПДС это что? Тест на грушевидную- укол новокаина в нее?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Апр 2017)

А игла длинная или просто от шприца?


----------



## neformatnaya (23 Апр 2017)

Длинная


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Апр 2017)

Наличие слабости в ноге и отсутствие эффекта от лечения, показание к операции. Сила-то бороться есть?


----------



## neformatnaya (23 Апр 2017)

Как можно отличить грушевидную от грыжи? По каким показателям? Мне к сожалению никто этого не предлагал,операции я боюсь,много примеров того,что она не помогла и много примеров того,как  у людей с грыжей боли проходили, несмотря на наличие грыжи, сил почти нет,если честно(


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Апр 2017)

Тему про показания к операции нашли?
Разграничить грыжу от грушевидной может врач невролог, мануальный терапевт, если он ещё и невролог, но и ортопед хороший может.
Бояться сейчас надо того, что упустите время на операцию. Сейчас процент того, что будет плохо от грыжи и от операции, где-то равны (имхо). Неотложных нет, значит можно лечить консервативно.


----------



## Елена_1985 (14 Май 2017)

А как быть если нет специалистов которые могут что то определить? Как провести самостоятельную диагностику? Мне,  например , все врачи в один голос утверждают,  что грушевидная  только от грыжи болит. Уберите оперативно грыжу и не будет болеть.
 Я мучалась полтора года . Дергало под ягодицей адски. Ни сесть,  ни встать.  А началось обострение и попала к мануальщику он восьмеркой покрутил и всё!  Перестало дергать! Боль конечно осталась,  но она другого характера  Может если бы раньше это сделала и до такого состояния не довела бы себя как сейчас. У всех разные случаи конечно,  но я для себя сделала определенные выводы.


----------



## neformatnaya (17 Май 2017)

Здравствуйте, вот моя тема https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26910/#post-319452
4 мая легла в больницу, сразу получила обострение от нахождения там, может кровати неудобные, не знаю... Кололи на ночь трамадол, чтобы спала, нога болела сильно, снова стало сгинать, а дома я не пила никаких лекарств, сама спала хорошо и немного выпрямилась. 10 мая через дикую боль сделала мрт, грыжа л5-с1 12 мм, протрузия л4-л5 3 мм. Сегодня была на приеме у нейрохирурга, сказал резать! Пугал последствиями про мокрые штаны и отмершие нервы, если я кашляну и вдруг грыжа отпадет, был недоволен, когда я заикнулась про консервативное лечение. В апреле была сильно скрючена, ходила метров двадцать, после чего нога отваливалась, засыпала с обезболивающими, сейчас могу пройти около 100 м, немного выпрямилась,обезболивающие не принимаю.
Жалобы на тянущую боль в левой ноге при ходьбе (сначала тянуло бедро, теперь голень), онемение тыльной части стопы и частично ягодица- бедро- голень, слабость ноги,не могу лежать на спине с прямыми ногами и на животе ( от нескольких секунд до минуты могу, утром мне лучше), не могу стоять, только если поставить здоровую ногу на носок. Потом начинает тянуть левую ногу. Скажите пожалуйста, есть ли смысл лечиться консервативно или срочно резать? Нейрохирург почему то сказал, что резать надо в первые 6-8 недель, а не 4-6 месяцев, как пишут на форуме. Если лечиться консервативно, то как лучше? Есть ли на форуме люди, которые лечили мышцы, а не грыжу и им реально помогло? (сторонники теории Жаркова и некоторых других, что грыжа ничего не ущемляет) Я из Магнитогорска, вдруг кто нибудь сможет посоветоваться специалистов поблизости. Буду благодарна любым советам! Снимки выкладываю https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/1050/view


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Май 2017)

Режут в подворотнях. Хирурги оперируют.
На снимках - выраженная компрессия грыжей МПД L5-S1 левого корешка.
В связи с неэффективностью консервативного лечения показано оперативное лечение.


----------



## neformatnaya (17 Май 2017)

А что будет, если я не стану делать операцию? Почему мне стало чуть лучше? Это хороший знак или нерв отмирает? Спасибо за ответ


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Май 2017)

neformatnaya написал(а):


> А что будет, если я не стану делать операцию? Почему мне стало чуть лучше? Это хороший знак или нерв отмирает? Спасибо за ответ


Будете дальше мучиться. Сколько по времени - не знаю.


----------



## neformatnaya (20 Май 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Здравствуйте, исходя из появившихся данных (мрт, небольшое улучшение состояния), что можете посоветовать, оперироваться или консервативное лечение?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2017)

????
Все же, слабость в ноге есть?


----------



## neformatnaya (20 Май 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, да, слабость есть, но она меньше, чем была в начале, сейчас сохраняется на одном уровне, на носок встать могу на одной ноге, но с трудом.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2017)

Я бы полечил.


----------



## neformatnaya (20 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Я бы полечил.


спасибо, вселяете надежду, в дневном стационаре делали уколы магнезия, дексаметазон в/в, диклофенак в/м, сирдалуд 1 таблетка на ночь, в больнице б12, диклофенак в/м, сделали *спазмалин *три капельницы. ультразвук с гидрокортизоном (5 шт или 6), _Амитриптилин 1 табле_*т*ка в день. Особого улучшения не почувствовала, что вы могли бы еще порекомендовать для консервативного лечения?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2017)

Мануальную терапию, конечно. Для ФБ, если они есть, для мышц, если они болят.


----------



## neformatnaya (20 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мануальную терапию, конечно. для ФБ, если они есть, для мышц, если они болят.


Извините, я не в курсе, что такое ФБ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2017)

Функциональные блоки - здоровые позвонки которые временно не работают.
А там где грыжа, там патологические, там уже работать не будут полностью.


----------



## neformatnaya (20 Май 2017)

спасибо


----------



## abelar (21 Май 2017)

На снимках - кромешный ад. Лордоз отсутствует от слова совсем. Экспериментировать с колесами - нужно время и деньги. Сделайте операцию и не мучайтесь!


----------



## neformatnaya (22 Май 2017)

@abelar, спасибо за ваше мнение. на мрт я лежала с сильно согнутыми в коленях ногами,операция может вернуть мне лордоз? К слову, до того, как меня скрючило,я , скорее всего,имела гиперлордоз, так как осанка у меня была буквой S


----------



## abelar (23 Май 2017)

Да, боль пройдет. Лордоз вернется.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (24 Май 2017)

Возможно, хирург настаивал на основании слабости в ноге. Неврологические нарушения - ключевое в Вашей ситуации. При наличии онемения/слабости, слабой динамике я бы посоветовал на операцию. Если идет отчетливое улучшение - нет. Можно попробовать эпидуральные блокады. В такой ситуации мне всегда помогало расставить точки над "i". Если после 3 - 4 блокад имеется заметное облегчение, имеет смысл лечить консервативно, если на эпидуральных блокадах нет улучшения или очень кратковременное - тянуть смысла нет.


----------



## neformatnaya (25 Май 2017)

Уважаемые врачи, помогите разобраться, я общалась с мануальным терапевтом и он сказал, что если я к нему обращусь, то его действия будут направлены на то, чтобы грыжа отвалилась и упала вниз, сказал, что места там достаточно (долго рассматривал мрт), компрессия с корешка будет снята и боль уйдет, а вот нейрохирург мне сказал совершенно наоборот, если грыжа вдруг отвалится, то нервы, на которые она отвалится,погибнут, со всеми вытекающими (отказ ног и тазовых функций). Кому верить??


----------



## Елена_1985 (25 Май 2017)

Я думаю верить лучше хирургу) Просто так , когда что то отваливается в организме , не к чему хорошему не приводит)
У грыжи может произойти только лизис


----------



## Яхта (25 Май 2017)

@neformatnaya, в феврале этого года был приступ боли, как у вас.Смогла сделать Мрт через неделю - грыжа 11 мм L5S1. Все доктора отправляли на операцию, так же было онемение.Все симптомы были как у вас.  Но боль прошла!!!!  Сделала Мрт через месяц, изменений почти нет! Но и болей нет! Прошел только отек  Модик1 на позвонке выше. На операцию не пошла, становится лучше каждый день!!!Онемение прошло через 2,5 месяца, слабость в ноге проходит, на носок встаю, хожу уже быстро! Чувствую себя здоровой! Берегусь! Наклоны вприсядку, спину не гну. Здоровья вам!


----------



## neformatnaya (27 Май 2017)

@Яхта, у меня вчера было 2 месяца  такого состояния, но вчера я смогла проехать в маршрутке и сходить в магазин, очень быстро,но тем не менее... Пройти щас могу около 300 м с одним перерывом, сидеть могу долго без проблем,а вот стоять пока не получается


----------



## Александр_100 (28 Май 2017)

@neformatnaya, Главное не перенапрягайтесь, чтобы не запустить отрицательную динамику.


----------



## Violet (26 Июн 2017)

@neformatnaya, добрый день! Как сейчас ваше самочувствие? У меня симптоматика похожа на вашу. И тоже 2 месяца уже пытаюсь лечиться консервативно. Пока без особых результатов


----------

